# RS6 pics



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Looks like they have gone to the Subaru school of "how to extend a wheel arch"

Looks good 8)


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Perhaps RS22B would be a more appropriate name


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Love the wide body styling. 8)

Some more pics here;

http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default ... ryId=16742


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Looks great. But pointless, as are all these hyper-estates and saloons.

Plus, isn't 4.6 secs to 60 a bit slow for a 580PS car - even if it does weigh two tonnes?


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

4.6 is not slow.

It is the 60-120 times that would be very quick once the car gets some momentum.....


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Nice movie here :


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

scott-tt225 said:


> 4.6 is not slow.
> 
> It is the 60-120 times that would be very quick once the car gets some momentum.....


Right there, although it probably makes it a bit pointless in this country where you wouldn't get too many chances to enjoy it.

I wonder if the rest of the car is able to cope with the power in the long term - gearbox, drivetrain etc. Didn't the previous RS6 have gearbox problems IIRC?

Rebel - nice vid.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Think i have seen those wheels before as well.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Looks particularly stunning in sprint blue. 8) 8)

Audi's alloy wheel design has come on leaps and bounds in recent years.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

scott-tt225 said:


> 4.6 is not slow.
> 
> It is the 60-120 times that would be very quick once the car gets some momentum.....


Compared to the old car - which did it in about 4.6 with 100 less horses, and vastly less torque. There's progress for you. As Mikie says, this car abilities above 100mph (and all others like it) are irrelevant in almost any country other than Germany - unless your name is Lindsay Lohan. It's only good for posing purposes until it's old news and the Jones move on, and then its resale value is that of a child's toy made in China.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

2000+kgs


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jbell said:


> *Looks like they have gone to the Subaru school of "how to extend a wheel arch"*
> Looks good 8)


I think Subaru went to the Audi school :wink: 


In 1980? :wink:

[img]http://www.spannersandspares.com/quattro.jpg


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> scott-tt225 said:
> 
> 
> > 4.6 is not slow.
> ...


Correct, although the previous RS6 was a good 150KG's lighter & the old Avant was 4.8sec to 60, it was the saloon that was 4.6-4.7. Headline figures although important are not the whole story. The new RS6 Quattro system is straight out of the R8/RS4 book, so a 60/40 RWD split. It will be a twin not bi-turbo, so like the Bimmers, power/torque come online from much lower down the rev range & run as a sequential system.

The Saloon which is expected to weigh in at 1850KG is meant to have a 4.2 0-62 time which should be fun. Also the test cars Audi are running, although meant to be pushing out 580BHP are actually developing 610BHP  so should be interesting to see how they peg it back.

I'll be getting a copy of the Dealer Brief tomorrow, so will post up the full detail.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> ...I'll be getting a copy of the Dealer Brief tomorrow, so will post up the full detail.


Sounds like an RS6 might be gracing your signature next year?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > ...I'll be getting a copy of the Dealer Brief tomorrow, so will post up the full detail.
> ...


Has been on pre-order for over 2yrs.

My problem now is do i save my No.1 dealer slot for the Saloon which i personally much prefer in almost any car, or take a punt with an Avant to get in very early, jump out after 6mths for very minimal loss as per M5, RS4 & the previous RS4 & then take a Saloon in June/July.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Yep I'd take a chance on the Avant for 6 months, and see how you do. The saloon might be a non-starter, at least the Avant will be rare at first.

Lets face it, with 580++ you won't mind the extra weight of the Avant shell.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> Yep I'd take a chance on the Avant for 6 months, and see how you do. The saloon might be a non-starter, at least the Avant will be rare at first.
> 
> Lets face it, with 580++ you won't mind the extra weight of the Avant shell.


But i have no need for an Estate car & i'm really not a fan of an estate shape in general & much prefer a Saloon. The other doubt is that i'd have to run the car for 4-6mths & although unlikely to lose a chunk of cash, it's the Saloon i really want so would have to resist a re-map in the Avant & be holding my breath that i don't lose my shirt holding out for the car i really want.

In the longer term, the Avant is likely to hold it's value marginally better than the Saloon, but bear in mind it will be between Â£3-5K more expensive initially.


----------



## damo (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> would have to resist a re-map


Is 580bhp really not enough?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

damo said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > would have to resist a re-map
> ...


Enough is never enough.

Can't argue with 580 being a huge number, but given even the Saloons weight, a marginal pep up is likely to be desired.

Already spoken with my tuner of choice & they'd expect a minimum of 50BHP (same increase of lbsft), but depending on the config & design of the turbos, a 70BHP increase is likely.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Some Frankfurt pics - sorry they are bit wide :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice colour.


----------

